# Current reliability of alternative lacing



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all

I'm just trying to get an idea of the current reliability of alternate lacing systems. I'm not trying to create redundant threads, just get an updated source of opinions from riders on current gear.

There's a few threads around but a lot of the info is old and possibly outdated. I am about to start trying on boots and would prefer to move away from traditional lacing, but am unsure of some brands.

For instance, a few years ago 32 had a bad rep on their BOA systems. Is this still the case?

And speed lacing from Burton and Salamon seemed to be less reliable than BOA. Still true?

For what its worth, although I haven't tried anything on yet I was leaning towards the speed lacing system, specifically Burton and Salamon.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, from what I've heard it's just a matter of trading speed for inconvenience. Obviously the BOA and other systems are much faster, but occasionally have problems, though I know some don't at all. Lacing on the other hand, is pretty problem free, but it's much slower and takes more effort.

If you wan't something you can always rely on and don't mind lacing, just get some regular boots, (they tend to be cheaper too). If lacing bugs the hell out of you and you want something faster, grab some BOA. I've never used BOA's so I can't personally say anything about their reliability.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have BOA's and I can say that the boot will probably be ripped, destroyed and shredded before you break a BOA lace. I'm not saying that they can't and won't break, I'm just saying that the likelihood of it happening is near impossible from what I can tell.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've worn Salomon F22s for two and a half seasons with no problems. Well, I did pop out the lace insert on the liner once, but put a little super glue around it and popped it back in. I don't think the glue was necessary, but I figured it wouldn't hurt either and I had some in my truck, so why not.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty reliable. I have busted some BOA cables but it mostly due to lack of care on my part. When you take your boots off, it's worth the extra time to tight the laces snug around the boot. I managed to nick one enough to get the cable to fray and break. On the flip side it took me less than ten minutes to replace it. Pretty easy.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going on my third or fourth season with K2 Raiders with the single BOA system. In the beginning, I would over-tighten them which put too much pressure across the top of my foot and wound up pulling the plastic channel the cable runs through right out of the leather. My brother-in-law repaired it with some super epoxy which worked like a charm and I just backed off on the tension a little. I also broke a frayed cable, but replaced it easily enough. I would suggest having a spare cable on hand and learning how to install it before you spend too much time in the boots, just in case you have a malfunction in the middle of an awesome powder day. A little preparation may save a lot of aggravation. Also, you might want to look into dual BOA systems that allow you to dial in different tension for the upper and lower.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I've had speed laces and BOA and never had any problem with reliability or breakage but I switched back to traditional laces last season. I find regular laces much more comfortable, for me laces are easier to adjust exactly how I want them to feel. I will never get a single BOA again but the dual BOA might be worth considering.

The speed laces might save a few seconds getting into your boots in the morning but I found they required adjustments throughout the day but with regular laces I was good to go all day.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got a pair of Ride Insanos and from the reviews of them, it seems like the Focus BOA holds up great. My GF also has been riding a pair K2 BOA boots for a couple seasons with no issues (other than cold feet due to overtightening).


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love boa laces and will never go back to traditional. I cuurently have the Vans Aura double boa and have never had a problem with them or the thirytwo's I had prior to my Vans. I've never had a lace break but I have had it where it overlapped in the dial and I had to take it apart to fix it. It only takes a few minutes to take it apart and both thirtytwo and Vans were good about sending me extra laces incase something did go wrong. Replacing a boa laces is almost as face as a traditional lace and is much simpilar than I originally thought it would be.

I reccommend the dual zone but if you go single zone there are tricks you can do to get the laces tighter and looser in certain spots if your legs and feet don't happen to need the same degree of tightness.

Just remember not to crank them down too much because that is a very easy thing to do, especially when you first get them as you are not use to the system and then you end up with foot pain.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Glade Ripper said:


> there are tricks you can do to get the laces tighter and looser in certain spots if your legs and feet don't happen to need the same degree of tightness.


What is the trick to make it tighter on the leg and looser across the foot?


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

where does one get replacement boa lace?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

justdust said:


> What is the trick to make it tighter on the leg and looser across the foot?


My friend says he uses the heel of the other boot and places it on the toe of the boot he is tightning. He then lifts his foot up in the boot and tightens. He says it works. I ahve only had the opposite problem where I needed my foot tighter than my leg which all I did was lean forward in the boot while tightening it as if I was trying to do a toe side carve.



snoweater said:


> where does one get replacement boa lace?


I called the company directly. 32 sent me several of them when I asked a few years ago. Vans are currently in the mail but they said they would send me two of each length. Both times I just went to their homepage and clicked on contact us and went from there. All you will need is the length of your cables which can be found on the inside tongue of the boot.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> My friend says he uses the heel of the other boot and places it on the toe of the boot he is tightning. He then lifts his foot up in the boot and tightens. He says it works. I ahve only had the opposite problem where I needed my foot tighter than my leg which all I did was lean forward in the boot while tightening it as if I was trying to do a toe side carve.
> 
> 
> 
> I called the company directly. 32 sent me several of them when I asked a few years ago. Vans are currently in the mail but they said they would send me two of each length. Both times I just went to their homepage and clicked on contact us and went from there. All you will need is the length of your cables which can be found on the inside tongue of the boot.


Thanks man! i will send them an email or call


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I ended up with the 2011 K2 T1 DB, a boa conda system. Seems to work really good.


----------

